# Need help Vag-Com with transmission faulty codes



## vwetish (Feb 1, 2008)

*Need help with transmission faulty codes Vag-Com*

These are the faulty codes my transmission throws.

Tuesday,19,October,2010,20:15:20:43381
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.1
Data version: 20100831


Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.LBL
Control Module Part Number: 09G 927 750 HJ HW: 09G 927 750 CJ
Component and/or Version: AQ 250 6F 1068
Software Coding: 0000000
Work Shop Code: WSC 02130 444 82889
VCID: 8004F71EAA71
3 Faults Found:

17104 - Transmission Output Speed Sensor (G195): Circuit Malfunction 
P0720 - 012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 10101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 44
Mileage: 104552 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.10.19
Time: 16:39:08

17099 - Transmission Input Speed Sensor (G182): Circuit Malfunction 
P0715 - 012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 10101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 44
Mileage: 104553 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.10.19
Time: 16:39:41

00300 - Transmission Fluid Temp. Sensor (G93) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 197
Mileage: 104556 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.10.19
Time: 16:44:31


It is shifting normal. I think. Not sure. Did not drive hard.
This is how it happened:
I was doing 55-60mph. Traffic slow down so I hit the brakes but not really hard. Slowed down to 20mph. At this pint the engine jerked, just ones. I drove it home. Not even 2 miles. When I was shifting from D to P through N and R the engine/transmission jerked just like there is bad engine/transmission mount.
When I shut her down and star up again throw MIL.
Please help. Thanks


----------



## rswilson (Aug 22, 2007)

the harsh shift from d to p is caused by the transmission being in limp in mode. was P,R,N,D,S all lit up? one thing to try is under the vehicle on the front of the transmission there are two connectors. Unplug them and see if they are full of fluid. clean it out if fluid is found and clear the faults. If the faults stay away this is most likely your issue. There may also be some TSB's out for your vehicle, your dealer would have to look in to it. Tell them you noticed a harsh downshift after extended highway driving.


----------



## vwetish (Feb 1, 2008)

*Yes they are all lid.*

You are the second person giving mi this advice to check the connectors and the harness it self. I wash the car yesterday but I did not wash the engine bay. The engine and the transmission feel loose. The transmission mount on the driver side has too much play. I have replace the one on the bottom aka dog-bone last year. I will check the wires and the connectors definitely. Thanks for taking you time and providing my with advice.


----------



## vwetish (Feb 1, 2008)

*problem solved*

Thanks for the good advise!
I checked the harnesses and the smaller one listed in as 8pin but actually has only 6 wires was full with transmission fluid. Apparently the _-ring went bed due to high temperatures.
It is $150 but to replace it you need to drain all the oil.
While you at it is good to replace the filter and the gasket.
All together around $300 to $350 for DIY.
Thanks again.


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

Clear DTC's and re- ADP the trans.

dont forget 01-04-060 and 063


----------



## vwetish (Feb 1, 2008)

*What is 01-04-060 and 063?*



vwemporium said:


> Clear DTC's and re- ADP the trans.
> 
> dont forget 01-04-060 and 063


 
What is 01-04-060 and 063? 
I just clear the DTC's. 
Put 100miles this weekend with no issues.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

vwetish said:


> What is 01-04-060 and 063?
> I just clear the DTC's.
> Put 100miles this weekend with no issues.


 http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Throttle_Body_Alignment_(TBA) 

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/autotrans.html


----------



## vwetish (Feb 1, 2008)

*TBA, why?*

* The vehicle's battery has been disconnected and re-connected 
* The ECU has been removed and reinstalled 
* The Throttle Body has been cleaned or removed and reinstalled 
* The Accelerator Pedal has been removed and reinstalled 

None of these took place. 
Why should I do TBA then? 
Do not get it


----------



## vwetish (Feb 1, 2008)

*Same with this*

: 

Basic Settings should be performed on an Automatic Transmission after: 

* 

Engine replacement . 
* 

ECU replacement 
* 

Throttle Valve adjustment 
* 

TPS replacement 
* 

TPS adustment 
* 

TCM Replacement 

None of these took place. 
I drove my car every day and have not notice anything out of the ordinary. 
This set up is recommended or is mandatory?


----------

